# Frostwire Problem..



## skmpz (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello guys..
so installed frostwire from ports without problems..

there was no shortcut add in gnome menu so i tried to open it from terminal.. but smth goes wrong..
here is the output:

```
[skmpz@freebsd ~]$ frostwire
java.awt.HeadlessException: 
No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it.
	at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.checkHeadless(GraphicsEnvironment.java:159)
	at java.awt.Window.<init>(Window.java:406)
	at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:402)
	at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:367)
	at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.AWTSplashWindow.splash(AWTSplashWindow.java:150)
	at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Main.showInitialSplash(Main.java:63)
	at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Main.main(Main.java:39)
[skmpz@freebsd ~]$
```

Any help would be appreciated..
Thx in advance..


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2010)

You need to have a running Xorg.


----------



## skmpz (Apr 29, 2010)

i am in a running Xorg .. i wrote that i'm in gnome.. :\


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2010)

The DISPLAY variable isn't set. Which leads me to believe you're not running X.

Did you change any of the environment variables?


----------



## skmpz (Apr 29, 2010)

no i havent changed any variables..


----------

